# If I created a SA Dating Site...



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

...would anyone be interested? I am planning to leave it free. It'll have matching, photos, about 4 different ways to contact people, blogs, chat, and a variety of other things. I'm not going to put a forum on it just because this place is awesome enough 

Since I have SA I think I can tailor all kinds of things to us that other sites, even other SA or mental disorder sites can't match.

Plus, since I know you guys you can tell me what you would like and I'll tailor it that way.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## fush6644 (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely! I have been thinking for quite some time that this should exist. I have had terrible experience with online dating and normal sites tend to not even have the type of woman I am looking for. I applaud this idea!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah go for it! I'd be interested
But I live in Australia not sure how many single aussie men
are on this site:b


----------



## gooeygumdrops (Oct 13, 2010)

For the love of god, please proceed with this plan lol


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

If you ever need help programming it, I'm always game. lol.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha, awesome response! I will get on it right away!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Harpuia said:


> If you ever need help programming it, I'm always game. lol.


I can program too! I'd probably more interested in programming it than using it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Isn't this a dating site? :um


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, asap please thanks


----------



## fush6644 (Dec 30, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> Isn't this a dating site? :um


not that I'm aware of


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

that'd be awesome! even though im just 17... lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

fush6644 said:


> not that I'm aware of


What!? It isn't? Can I haz perma ban now :haha


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

hehehehe.

Okay, first thanks for all the programing offers. Right now I am using Dolphin and it seems to be okay but if everyone thinks it sucks or there are issues I may take you up on that.

I've got a TON more work to do but it is up and functioning if you want to check it out. I still need to personalize everything and change some of the fields around but at least if I have others checking it out I will know what needs done. It is in no way, shape, or form finalized as it is.

I'm going to work on making a logo as well, gives me an excuse to draw.

More Than Shy


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Yes, asap please thanks


you look like madonna


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it going to have something like speed dating, where you are pushed into blind dates?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Yeah go for it! I'd be interested
> But I live in Australia not sure how many single aussie men
> are on this site:b


I'd be one of those single blokes but then I'd need someone who lives in Brisbane.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> I'd be one of those single blokes but then I'd need someone who lives in Brisbane.


Awww:b:kiss


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it would be cool, but it would need a lot of exposure to get a good user base. Unless everyone wants to use it to get into long distance relationships...


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

lol, wouldn't be any worse than all the other dating sites.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

heroin said:


> I can program too! I'd probably more interested in programming it than using it.


You're a programmer too? Sweeeeeeet.

What languages? I <3 PHP.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

CrazyCatLady said:


> hehehehe.
> 
> Okay, first thanks for all the programing offers. Right now I am using Dolphin and it seems to be okay but if everyone thinks it sucks or there are issues I may take you up on that.
> 
> ...


Ah... didn't know you could do that.

I think heroin and I were referring to a custom-made dating site, complete with all types of features, any features we'd be looking for, that would take roughly a few months to build, written in PHP, Javascript, the works, and put on its own .com domain (which I can do btw, since I already have 3 roaming around  )


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

ahh, well I didn't feel like writing it all out in raw code. It is, however, my own domain. Dolphin is basically the script already written and completely customizable. That gets all the basics taken care of and it can be tweaked with any other features we might like.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Awww:b:kiss


Ohh, you give me kiss, I'm chuffed. Let me give you hugs.:squeeze


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Harpuia said:


> You're a programmer too? Sweeeeeeet.
> 
> What languages? I <3 PHP.


I've written software using C, C++, C#, Java, PHP and Python. I know a couple others (Perl & Ruby), but never made anything significant with them. Ooh, wrote some crap for the iPhone too using Objective C. You know one you know them all.

Good god! That makes me sound like a huge nerd. :um



Harpuia said:


> Ah... didn't know you could do that.
> 
> I think heroin and I were referring to a custom-made dating site, complete with all types of features, any features we'd be looking for, that would take roughly a few months to build, written in PHP, Javascript, the works, and put on its own .com domain (which I can do btw, since I already have 3 roaming around  )


We can always patch it with new features if she's running it on her own domain.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

heroin said:


> I've written software using C, C++, C#, Java, PHP and Python. I know a couple others (Perl & Ruby), but never made anything significant with them. Ooh, wrote some crap for the iPhone too using Objective C. You know one you know them all.
> 
> Good god! That makes me sound like a huge nerd. :um
> 
> We can always patch it with new features if she's running it on her own domain.


Doesn't look like she is. But I am going to get my old MaverixTech site up again. Thanks for inspiring me.

I also have written software in C, C++, Java, PHP, Ruby, Perl, Visual Basic, QBASIC, and DBASE III (don't ask).


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Isn't this a dating site? :um


That's not what this site is designed for but it doesn't mean it can't be used in that way. You can talk to users you're interested in and see what happens I guess.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

50:3 ratio.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Seems good, but also seems like a heck of a lot of work. For 1, if you have a chat room, you better have a great server, or the whole site will lag and crash with all the people on, and paying for servers cost money, which is why most sites someday have payment for users.

If you need any ideas I can think of some though.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Probably need a big user base because it's hard to date long distance. I was thinking how about an SA student loan program. And once the student becomes a doctor we make a nice chunk of money off it :lol.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

There are already numerous sites aimed towards people who have anxiety, are introverts, or have mental disorders which covers SA. I don't know how active they are but here's a list of several http://www.agreaterdate.com/Categories/Shy-Dating.htm . Google will also find you shypassions.com and http://dating.anxiety-support.org/ .

Not saying it isn't a good idea, it's just not a new one.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> 50:3 ratio.


LOL.....sigh.....


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> Ohh, you give me kiss, I'm chuffed. Let me give you hugs.:squeeze


Cheers for the nice hugs :squeeze :hug :kiss:cuddle


----------



## ethelonia (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, please do the SA dating site. Even though I'm not sure if any SA-ers in my area would join.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the idea.  Any news CrazyCatLady?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd probably sign up. I say go for it.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry to hijack the thread but im working on a related idea, a dating site, though not specifically for shy people but innovative in a few ways. 

if any programmers want to talk about it i'd be happy too, and i can pay (throw me a PM if you're interested).

so harp, heroin, get in touch


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Mhm!

Edit: lol, it will probably be like all guys...but still a good idea!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

The people who run this website should have a dating section or something.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Opie said:


> The people who run this website should have a dating section or something.


This sounds like a good idea, but as others have pointed out it would probably be 99% guys bombarding 1% extremely anxious women.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Witan said:


> This sounds like a good idea, but as others have pointed out it would probably be 99% guys bombarding 1% extremely anxious women.


Why hasn't nature crated us as equal god damm*t. Even bombardment I mean lol:sus


----------

